

Show HN: MailRipper – Inbound email ripping for developers with email pain - andrewstuart

Hi HN - This is our MVP.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mailripper.com<p>Questions for you:<p>Is this something your company might pay to use?<p>Do you have any feedback, thoughts or comments for us? - we&#x27;d love to hear what you think.<p>thanks
======
taprun
It's not clear what pain you're solving, or what you system does. I think it
has something to do with converting the format of my email, but I'm not sure
how that help me.

I'm also not sure why I'd want to give up the flexibility of using my own
email address for one on a domain I don't control. Also, if this is a valid
pain point, I highly doubt that software engineers would feel this pain any
more than a dozen other professional classes. Would accountants not have this
pain?

~~~
andrewstuart
Thanks for the feedback. I guess my question to you is are you a developer who
has had to write code to process emails? If yes, then you'd understand the
pain of trying to cleanly extract and deal with all the intricacies and
complexity of getting data consistently and cleanly out of those emails.
Especially if you are processing attachments.

------
Dnguyen
I'm not sure the pain you're trying to solve is real or at the right junction.
I process data from all sources daily, and many are email attachments. Just
extracting the attachments is not difficult. Then my BI process will unzip if
necessary and process the files. There are different connectors for different
file types: HTML, PDF, CSV, Excel, etc.. I think processing the files should
be at a latter stage, not during the extract phase.

------
andrewstuart
Clickable: [https://www.mailripper.com](https://www.mailripper.com)

------
fasteo
How is this diferrent from [http://www.mailgun.com](http://www.mailgun.com) ?

~~~
andrewstuart
MailRipper extracts attachments, extracts the text from those attachments and
converts the document attachments to PDF. Also MailRipper doesn't require any
programming, MailGun does.

------
grimtrigger
Very cool. Could this be turned into an email API? A user emails mailripper
which pings a server with the info?

~~~
andrewstuart
Yes. Can you suggest to me what use case you'd have in mind? I'm guessing
you'd drop the email and extracted text into a database for full text search?

~~~
grimtrigger
Not exactly sure, but its interesting to think about

------
meeech
really like how you implemented the try it out/demo on your landing page.

------
jacks205
It didn't work for the demo

~~~
andrewstuart
Sorry about that. It appears a couple of the inbound processing tasks weren't
running. I suspect it's because I did some late configuration of supervisor
and really I should have had them in autostart, which I didn't for
uninteresting reasons. SHould be working now, but if not please do email
contact@mailripper.com and I'll check it out. thanks for your patience, it's
the very earliest release.

